# Lost camera roll sync



## LR R1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi
I used to get photos from my iDevices automatically imported in the desktop version of LR using LR mobile, but sync has stopped and I had the (bad ?) idea of deleting my LR mobile collection thinking LR would re-create a fresh one...
Any idea how I could re-enable the auto-import from my camera rolls ?
Thanks
Erwan


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that auto-import from your camera rolls is an option in LR Mobile. You ought to be able to turn it back on there.


----------



## LR R1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Auto-import is turned on on my iDevices.
I tried to uninstall and re-install Lightroom but still can't see my camera rolls photos in LR Desktop...
Any other idea ?
Thanks
Erwan


----------



## clee01l (Oct 14, 2015)

LR R1 said:


> Auto-import is turned on on my iDevices.
> I tried to uninstall and re-install Lightroom but still can't see my camera rolls photos in LR Desktop...
> Any other idea ?
> Thanks
> Erwan


Welcome to the forum.

Lightroom Mobile needs to be running on the iDevice to sync the camera roll. 
Do you see your completed camera roll when you check Lightroom Mobile on the iDevice? (item 1). Does LRMobile sync over cellular on the iDevice or only WiFi?  The iDevice takes some time to move camera roll photos to the cloud (item 2) and then Lightroom itself takes about the same amount of time to sync with the cloud (item3). Item 1&2 need to be present before item 3 will work. 
Do you see the photos when you log in to the Lightroom Mobile website? Are you running LightroomMobile v2.0.0?  Are you running LRCC2015.2.1? or are you still on the recommended version 2015.1.1?   There are some sync issues with 2015.2.1. 

I only sync my iPhone over WiFi.  I had 12 photos that I had taken since the last time I synced the phone to my master catalog (a week ago)
I needed to open the LRMobile app on the iPhone and let it grab the recent iPhone photos.  Then I checked the Lightroom Mobile website and was able to watch these photos show up on the website. Shortly after that show up on the website, they show up in the LR app in the folder panel in a volume labeled {YourPhoneName} an a folder labeled "imported Photos" one by one.   

If this is not happening with 2015.2.1 on OS X 10.11, then you should downgrade LR to v2015.1.1.  OS X 10.11 has not been well tested with LR2015.2.1, LRMobile v2.0 is also new as is iOS9 and OSX10.11.  Apple has not released a bug fix for 10.11. Apple has released bug fixes for iOS9.  You should be running version iOS9.0.2.  Adobe is still trying to get a handle on the problems with OS X 10.11 and 2015.1.1


----------

